# [EVDL] E-meter/Link 10/LinkPro Prescaler?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is the "How to" post from Lee Hart in 2006

>The precise value for the 500v prescaler is 1057k. Note that a normal 1%
>1/4w metal film resistor has a 250v maximum voltage rating, so you
>should use two resistors of half the value in series for a 500v
>prescaler if it will actually see ove 250v. The 100v prescaler has a
>118k series resistor.
>


> >Cor van de Water wrote:
> > > Correct, a zener diode is a good addition to avoid higher voltages
> > > into the Emeter than it can sustain. Maximum should be a 50V zener
> > > diode. This will not blow the fuse, but increase the current through
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Apollonio wrote:
> > Once upon a time, someone mentioned to me that the E-meter pre-scaler
> > was just a resistor divider. These days, it seems Xantrex doesn't
> > even sell one for the LinkPRO. It seems to me like one would be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Apollonio wrote:
> >
> > Once upon a time, someone mentioned to me that the E-meter pre-scaler
> > was just a resistor divider. These days, it seems Xantrex doesn't
> ...


----------

